# First thoughts 721R



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok, this thing is seriously cool. My first time using a SS and I really like it. We only got two or three inches of fluffy snow so not the best test but perfect for getting use to how it handles and using the quick shoot.

The only thing I really don't like is the choke control and where it is located, would of been nice to have this up next to the key or primer bulb. It is also not very smooth, not sure if this is because it's kind of flimsy when it's pulled out all the way or the action it self, not a deal breaker by any means.

I did notice on some rough spots it threw a little snow back at my feet but it wasn't bad. I like not having that 1/8 of an inch left behind.

What I really like is the quick shoot, being able to adjust this on the fly is a big time saver for me. I have to change this 4 or 5 times every pass depending on where the neighbor parks his car. Add the fact it's easy to maneuver and scoots right a long I ended up clearing everything in half the time it would take with the ol' 2 stage.

All in all I'm happy with it. Can't wait to get deeper snow for more testing!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I had single stage toro's long before ever getting a two stage machine. I use to watch my neighbor with his two stage machine and most times I went out with the 2450e I was done before he was even though he started blowing snow before I did. I see a purpose for both machines though so enjoy your 721, it will do more than you think it can


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

The SS machines are surprisingly capable in most storms. The one place where they need some help is the end of driveway packed snow. You can break this up with a shovel to make it easier on the blower. The light weight, easy maneuverability and mechanical simplicity make them a good choice if in a light to moderate snow area...
I've had a Toro 3000 GTS with the 2 stroke Suzuki. It's 19 years old and is still going strong. 
If you get a big storm you can go out 2x before it gets too deep.


----------

